# March/April Easter Bunnies 2006 ~ Stimmers, 2WW and beyond Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF  testing 10/04    

Angel129 ICSI  testing 12/04      

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

sharon-andrew EC 05/04 ET 07/04 Testing 21/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

Stonebridge 1st ICSI Stims 23/03 EC 05/04    

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI EC 03/04 ET 08/04    

HHH ET 07/04    

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI Stims 28/03 scan 07/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

mg79 Stims 2nd ICSI Stims 30/03 EC 12/04 ET 14/04    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 10/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 10/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 13/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies

congratulations to eveyone who had embryo trnasfer and I hope the 2ww isn't too painful and stressful for you. 

Good luck to everyone stimming and heading towards the big collect.

I can;t remember who it was, but someone said they had a bit of trouble with their transfer. i had a similar thing on my first attempt. I find the whole experience of things going through my cervix physically nausiating. In fact I did vom after my HYCOSY test. Anyway now the hospital know to use a thing called a dummy first and then go for the catheter. Appartently my cerix narrows.

As for me. I must admit I'm a bit worried that my temp is not going up. It is high but not climbing. Is it always the case that temp continues to rise or is it ok to level off. Surely it can't go up indefinitely? Twinges and cramps, sore boobs and rather unpleasant discharge....nice! x


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Sho28.  I had a  horrible et. The consultant had to change the catheter due to my cervix being a "bit shy"   Painful more like    What is this about temperature?  I test on Good Friday too but have woken up this morning convinced it hasn't worked as all my symptoms seem to have disappeared so am desperately looking at anything to grab hold off for reassurance.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Bunnies,

Sorry I've not posted for a while. My step-children are off school for easter already so I've had my hands fall.

I started stimms on Tuesday and I've got my first stimms scan on the 10th.

Congratulations to all the BFP's
Huge hugs to all the BFN's

Sticky vibes to everyone on 2ww

sorry it's just a quick one with no personals, I'll try and pop in again tomorrow afternoon.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## Amber H (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning   

A quick update before I start my 2WW diary - I'm really happy to be able to start it, although the time's already dragging :-(

Had 2 x Grade 2+ 8-cell embies planted in place yesterday, and it wasn't uncomfy at all.  I was really expecting it to be cos my buddah belly is still huge   It certainly keeps Hubby amused, what with that and the rather "pleasant" pessaries - if only men could do this, they'd laugh a bit less methinks....?!

I was expecting a scan-type machine to be present so that I could watch them go in - I'm sure I've read this somewhere - and that you can get pictures of the precious moment too?  Not in my case though - has anyone else done this?

Still drinking for England but I really can't keep up the 4 litres a day - I'm aiming for 2-3 by about 6pm and anything extra is a bonus!

Best of luck to foxymcfox and kelly o too - hope your newly planted embies get snuggled in for the long haul 

Going off to the diary section now for a bit of a read whilst I wait for my friend to arrive for lunch.  I've planned so much in the next week (I'm off work) to try to stop me clock watching - I hope I have enough energy for it all!

Roll on the 20th....

Babydust to all,
Amber xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amber Ha ha!!! yes. i have many times suggested to my husband that if men had to go through this, procreation as we know it would cease. I mean the indignity we have to suffer!! I've been at head height before now in styrups with my working parts pointed at a door!!! wondering if anyone one of these simpletons has bothered to lock said door to avoid the entire hospital seeing what I had for breakfast  And lets not even talk about what can only be described as the bullets you have to ram up your backside before  bed, obviously enducing most embarrassing wind....yes they'd be laughing on the other side of their faces 
I have had pictures of all six of my embryos of varying quality. I'm sorry they didn't offer that to you

clarky  Ah we can bond on the common ground we share that is uncooperative cervixs. As regards temperatures. When you ovulate (or for us have egg retreival in this case) the follicles that are left behind produce progesterone, which causes your temprature to go up. We then have this natural progesterone plus the dreaded bullets (cyclogest) so we should have plenty to support a pregancy to 12 weeks. But when the embryo burrows into the lining, it then gives off its own progesterone. So often women who become pregnant notice a temperature rise at ovualtion (retrieval for us) followed by another spike when implantation occurs. My question is should you always see that second spike if you are pregnant or is it ok not to see one. Just my paranoid wonderings

kia good luck with your scan

I'm still waiting....


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi  
Reading all your posts, at least I'm not the only one with a "funny" cervix!!!  Day after ET I'm feeling ok - had a bit of a weep this morning with DH.
Continuing with the awful cyclogest - have we all moved to putting it the front way or still going through the back door (sorry tmi !!!)  Seem to be going the loo an awful lot but apart from that I feel fine.

Amber H - read your diary, looks like we're on exactly the same cycle and will be testing the same day.  At least I've got someone else probably going   !!
 to everyone out there
Foxy x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

wELL THATS ME BACK FRM ET, EVERYTHING WENT SMOOTHLY, WE HAD 4 EMBIES FERTALISED,TWO WERE PUT BACK AND THE OTHER TWO WERE NOT SUITABLE FOR FREEZING , THE ONES WE HAD PUT BACK WERE A GRADE 1 4 CELL AND A GRADE 2 3 CELL NOT TOO BAD AS I ONLY HAD ER 2 DAYS AGO.
SHO28 DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THE TEMPERATURE THING   LEARN SUMMIT NEW EVRY DAY 
EMILY COULD YOU PUT ME ON THE 2WW LIST IM FINALLY THERE  
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
     SKYE XXXXXX


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Good afternoon to you all,

I'm so happy to finally be onto this thread.  After 28 days D\R and having my 3 cysts  drained and going off the rails at my DH  I finally started my stimms on yesterday     .

Right now I've really got the Friday feeling, just want to go home, nothing left to really do.  I'm trying to do my 3L of water, but cheating a bit as I'm drinking about 2.5L of the Volvic strawberry ( does it matter), and also starting the Brazil nuts, but I love them so trying to keep it down to 5 a day.  The Pineapple juice is going to take some effort.  I love fresh pinapple but can't stand the juice.  

Well I'm off going to have a late but long lunch and probably not come back to the office.  I'll get back onto FF this evening.


Sophia


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Springs - welcome!  You have certainly been in the wars already.  Hopefully it will all be plain sailing now!
Skye - well done for the 2 embies.  Keep them snug now!
Foxy - I'm doing a bit of both.  Back during the day, and front at night.  That way am not quite so bunged up!
Sho - really interesting about the temperature thing.  Will be looking out for this now.  Am feeling very bloated again as I write this but am putting it down to a) lunch or b) cylogest! God the paranoia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sophia  Glad to see you over here from the Hammersmith thread. Brilliant news that you can finally start stimming. I would have gone mad no question!! I hope you stimming is not as taxing for you and you get loads of follicles with eggs in every one!

Skye congratulations on your et. I hope you're taking it easy now. will you be going to work or staying home? I don't know what's worse worrying about the fact your not taking it easy, or driving your self mad at home noticing every twinge.

Foxy  interesting question. I have been explicitly instructed to use the bck door, although I am aware through reading the instructions that the front entrance is an option. The back door is most degrading more of a tradesmens entrance if you will, but without it, we wouldn't be able to have this rather interesting debate now would we?  Either way its a pain in the @rse


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

sharon andrew how did you get on today hunni, 
sho28 im at college just now but im off for 2 weeks over easter so il be takin it easy and totally milking it  
ive been told to use the front door for pessary  very pleased about that
clarkey..that bloating is not a good feeling at all eh! hope it settles for you
springes...welcome to the bunnies thread hunni, this has deffo been a long tx for you, hope you get your   soon


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well Girls

Looks like its all over for me. Af started this afternoon. 

Chris


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Chris - so sorry, hun - posted on the London Girls thread for you - take care and come drown your sorrows on Monday.
  
Blu


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chris  so sorry. when are you meant to be testing. Can you hang on to any hope?


----------



## The Great Adventurer (Mar 9, 2006)

's

Just a flying quickie post from me.

Deep sympathy for the BFN   a few on the list  now.

Cross fingers for girlies still waiting.

Hi to the new stimmers who have joined us now.

Dooleys reckon you are one of the bunnies closest to my schedule, right with you there legs akimbo, bring it on!

My last scan I had 9 suitable follies 15-20 and a few extra small ones.  So tonight I am doing the big Jab but before that we are off to the pub for a meal with friends   Then we are off to Brussels by Eurostar on Sat.  EC on Sun morning 

Kill a few days in Brussels DH wants to go to see Eddy Merks some cycling Guru place   I think a few chocolatiers will do me nicely take lots of books to read.

If it all goes well we have ET on Fri.

I shall probably find a Internet Cafe in Brussels to check in to FF.

Ooo it is exciting, but it feels so unreal, this all feels like one big outta the body experience.

TTFN

TGA


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello,

Hope everyone is well. 

Just a quick message to say I had my day 9 scan today and my ec is scheduled for next Wednesday and et on good Friday. So exciting.

Best wishes to all,

Mary


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Evening Bunnies  

Well, have had second stimms scan today & although i've got 21 follicles, none are big enough yet,some are very small,  so will have to keep on stimming until Monday & go back for another scan. So loads of positive thinking 'grow follicles grow' going on 

TGA- Legs akimbo was nothing today  Nearly had the bloody things wrapped round my neck. Dr seemed to be having trouble with equipment & spreadsheets kept appearing on screen instead of my follies!!!  I obviously going to produce a boffin if thats what the follies are showing   
Incase your wondering he didn't have a sense of humour & Sho28 know what you mean about having your legs in the air & someones forgotton to lock the door, people always seem to be strolling in when & not seeing my best view  
TGA   for Friday, enjoy your few days relaxing in Brussels, be thinking about you on Friday.  
Clarky - Hope your not getting too bored or paranoid  

Niki - Hope you got your housework done. Enjoy your milkshakes this weekend   Paul says have you got any big tips for the National

Sending loads of     &     to everyone

Dooleys


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls just a quick note.. just letting you know i will be joining you soon .. got  af  early this morning and clinic said ive dr .. got my scan on mon and bloods and soon start my stimms .. see you soon xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Sweetkitty   for your scan on Monday. Hope to see you on the board next week.

Dooleys


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thankyou dooley.. hope so .. hope scan goes ok .. fingers crossed


----------



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm currently in 2ww, & today is my 9th day & I did the HPT today....I just couldn't wait, I was going nuts  Well, it showed positive but I'm scared that it's not true or it might be too early. Is it too early? Is this correct?? Pls....pls....pls reply. I'm going crazy here. Oh & I've not told DH about the test as don't want to raise his hopes till I know for sure. I need to talk to you guys 1st.

Desprately seeking advice...........
Heena xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi heena, not sure if its too early or not,i got a bfn on day 9 with my last tx so it might be genuine but if i were you id do another test on day 11 as ive just read a private clinics proceedure and they test on day 11.
HOPE ITS A TRUE READING HUNNI GOOD LUCK


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all
          did my second menopur stimm 2 nite, not gettin any easier, nearly spilt the whloe lot 
Dooleys- we wrecon Inca Trail 4 the national, one of southports Ginger Mcains horses. keep it close 2 home! 
Take care everyone, sendin loads of


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Heena - really hope it is a BFP for you - but you need to be sure your trigger injection is completely out of your system - keep testing for the next few days - and maybe ask on the 'Ask a nurse' board.

Best wishes, hun
Blu


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi heena,

I hope it is BFP for you....goodluck.....I am still stimming!

Love 
Nicole
xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Morning everyone
heena ...hoping it is a true reading......fingers crossed

I'm now officially on 2WW....please move me up on the board Em..... wasn't sure i'd get this far so haven't planned anything. Only on day 1 after ET and KNOW i'm gonna need some plans to keep me occupied!!

HAng in there veryone
HHH


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Heena  I think officially you've tested too early but I do think it's probably a true reading. Your trigger shot is probably out of your system and it could be a strong HCG count, maybe because you have twins!!!  What symptoms do you have if any?

Well I'm not as bloated this morning and boobs not as sore so I'm a bit worried, but my boobs tend to grow in soreness over the day so there's time yet. One my last cycle I knew it hadn't worked straight away, but this time I've been quite positive that it may have worked, which I think is a good thing.
My period pains were really quite strong yesterday, almost constant. I suppose one good thing is that they aren't like the pains I usuallly get before my period, they only last seconds, this is like a long ache more than anything.....bloody progesterone!!!

How are we all doing in terms of the symptom analysis?


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Bunnies

Sho - I'm only on day 3 of the wait - really pleased that I had a day 5 transfer - less days of analysing everything   I am on Gestone injections in my  which DH seems to be taking far too much pleasure in giving me   Apparently that gives AF type symptoms so I'm determined not to read too much into any symptom. I'll just be glad to get to test day as the last 2 times I haven't got that far before  showed up.

Going crazy stuck at home - we're going out for dinner tonight so said I'd spend today and tomorrow taking it easy - normally would love an excuse to do nothing but I'm BORED! Back to work Monday and hopefully the days will pass quicker.

Hope everyone else is doing okay

SBK - hope ET went well today

Can't see the list to remember where everyone else is up to today

Take care
Blu


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Helena     Keeping fingers crossed for you honey 

HHH   Good luck

Niki Sorry your jabs are not getting any easier   They knew to give me the easier option as i'm so daft i'd easily   it up. Keep it simple for me please   . Is it the mixing right amounts that's hard?   Hope you're having great weekend & enjoying the milkshakes.  

TGA Hope your having a great few days in Brussels, thinking about you.  

Sending everyone else      & loads of     . Come on you  

Dooleys


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF  testing 10/04    

Angel129 ICSI  testing 12/04      

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

sharon-andrew EC 05/04 ET 07/04 Testing 21/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI Stims 28/03 scan 07/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

mg79 Stims 2nd ICSI Stims 30/03 EC 12/04 ET 14/04    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 10/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 10/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 13/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easter bunnies!!

Chris i was so sorry to read that ur af arrived sendin u and dh  
My thoughts are with u both

Heena its possible that u have tested too early, its possible that u have some of the triggerleft in ur system but i wouldnt say there would be much left

I do hope its a true re**** for u    

to all the ladies on the  hope its not going too badly for u all and ur all relaxing and chilling out!!

TGA  with Ec tomorrow!! and enjoy ur trip to and of course the chocolatiers!!

Northern sky  for EC this weekend

kerryn hope that ET went well

Springes welcome to the thread hope stimming is going ok so far

to all the stimmers i havent mentioned personally  and hope ur all ok

Emilyxxx


----------



## stonebridge (Feb 5, 2006)

just to let you know my EC was unsuccessful when they went to inject the sperm into the egg it just disintergrated feel really down good luck to everyone else take care sue xx (stonebridge)


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Sue - so sorry hun, you must be gutted. Look after yourself and your Dh - our thoughts are with you


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
        so sorry 4 u sue, sendin u and D/H a big 
Blu, good luck with ur   sendin u loads of  
Heena, fingers crossed that reading is true, i'm only stimmin so can't advise sorry but sendin loads of   
HHH, good luck on ur 2ww   sendin u   
Nicole, hows ur stimming goin? any side affects, when is ur scan? Good luck and   
Dooleys, hiya chick, i don't know if anyone else finds it hard, but i seem 2 b 
Just want 2 do it so rite, don't want 2 mess anything up, can u lend me ur pen? 
Hope ur havin a good weekend 2, any luck on the national?
Sendin everyone loads of      an


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am having a bad day today, I have alot of discomfort, I am guessing I can feel my ovaries working.

NikiW - my next scan is on monday which I am pleased with because I want to ask them if what I am feeling is ok?? How is yours going? Feeling any different?

Sending loads of love to you all!
Nicole
xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Bunnies  

Sue   My prayers are with you & dh. I'm so sorry

Nicole I have had a few days of discomfort too, dh is keeping me supplied with a hot water bottle, to keep the follies warm. Ahh bless him  It does help tho.

Hi Niki No luck on the National, think my horse had its legs in the air more than i have lately   What about you? I hope your jabs are easier tonight  

Sending everyone    

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya 
Dooleys- we backed Inca Trail on national, was the one i mentioned, came 6th, not good enough 2 win anything but was 6th out of only 9 that finnished, poor bug*ers, 2 many fall in that race, but lucky none injured this time. jabs better ta.x
Nicole- sorry 2 hear ur havin a bad day, hope not 2 painfull, good luck with scan on monday, got everything crossed, xept ur legs 
felt a bit weard thismornin, then angry thisafternoon, don't know why  must b the jabs, not normally like that, but thats all so far.....only day 3, got plenty of time yet  watch out D/H! 
Love an


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Dooleys - I didn't realise we could have a hot water bottle or hot baths because this is all I want, but I read on one thread we should avoid hot water bottles and baths......   I just hope it doesn't last till I get my eggs out!! 

NikiW - I have felt angry for the last few days, I put it down to my DH not paying me enough attention or it might just be the drugs!!! 
I think my DH is going into sympathy, he is blotted tonight!!!!

good evening everyone!!
love Nicole
x


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

HI folks - new to this Board -I usually hang out on the fibroid thread (... so to speak!) However I could hang out on the ov cyst, Male factor, CN2, 'nearly 40', dysfunctional uterine bleeding and several other threads (if they exist). You get the picture ... we have loads of 'challenges'!
Anyway, I have just had e/c last Wed and E/T yesterday- so I tuned into your thread. I am due to test on the 21st April.. think thats the same as you Skye?

I have a question .. You all seem to be drinkin loadsa water. Where does this advice come from? My clinic didnt tell me this (mind you they didnt divulge much info full stop!) Actually i was tryin not to drink as much as i usu do so i wouldnt have to pee so often (I know its mental but i keep thinkin of the embies slippin out & goin to a watery grave.
Any other advice for the 2ww?
I read Zita west book she says bed rest for 1st few days but it is drivin me bonkers - therefore got up to use internet.
What about the pineapple juice . I live in a small town and can only get del monte from concentrate.. but i am not sure if its right stuff?

Tell me to stop worrying and go to bed!!!!

O and VVV sorry to hear about your misfortune Sue. I have bin there and it feels like a big void opening up- you feel cheated out of not finishing the treatment to the test... dont u? However.. you know what.. sometimes I think I feel more cheated when I do get to end of 2ww and get a BFN cos then I've wasted LOADS more nervous energy and time. Thinkin of you.

Mary K


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning Girlies!
So much is happening on this thread, I'm losing track of everyone!!! 

Sue, so sorry to hear your news   to both you and your DH.
Niki W - hope you're managing to get the hang of those injections  .  By the way I backed the 1st & 2nd in the National  .  Not going to make me rich but its a few ££££ in the pocket !
Mary K - i've been drinking pure pressed pineapple juice.  Think all main supermarkets do it, you'll find it in the chiller cabinets.  Read somewhere on here about the concentrated one but being as good but not sure why  

I'm still peeing a lot and (.)(.) are still tender but that's all.  Suppose you can't read anything into any symtoms you have -what will be, will be!

 to everyone.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easter bunnies

Hope u r all having a relaxing weekend

Sue so very sorry to read ur news sending u and dh lots of love and 

Mary K welcome to the bunnies lots of  in the   for a 

HHH fab news on making it to the  hope all is going well for u so far honey

Heena hope that the  is a true reading lots of  for testing officially tomorrow

to all the  ladies hope ur all having a chilled out weekend

sara sharon and kerryn hope that ur ET has gone smoothly

TGA and Northernsky hope that EC has gone well

TGA enjoy ur break

kia and Nicole  for scan tomorrow

Love to all the stimmers 

Best wishes everyone

Emilyxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning all

Mary - the drinking water is most important prior to EC and if you get lots of eggs so as not to get OHSS. My clinic have reduced my 3-4 litres a day to 2 litres a day, plus 1/2 pint milk a day (previously a litre  ) Bed rest is great in theory, but not if it makes you more stressed. I had ET on thursday and have spent most of my time on the sofa or taking it easy,but did go out for a meal last night and will go back to my desk job tomorrow - boredom causes me major stress so would rather be busy.

The pineapple juice and nuts (particularly brazil nuts) are supposed to have something that helps with implantation - not sure if it's true but I'm having both - fresh pineapple is good too. Again - balance it against the stress of getting hold of the stuff  

This 2ww business is enough to drive us   - roll on test day!

Hope everyone else is okay

Blu


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

ET was as good as any could be today.  I now have a fine little 5 day embie (Gertee) hopefully snuggling inside of me.  Feels really weird again.  I mean you go through all the horrible process of sniffing and jabbing and emotions and when the ET is done you can't feel a thing.  Kind of a let down. Have my blood test on the 20th.

Emily - at last - can you please move me up to the 2wwers?

xx
shortbutkute


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Uh Oh Niki   

Best get DH to start hiding the knives & your car keys  before its too late.   & its only Day 4  

Only kidding,   Hope you're feelin ok today

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
        feelin o.k 2day, must just have been an off day, well i was at work, an it's gettin busier there so more stress.ahhhhh  
Well done jules 4 ur wins on the national, jammy bug*er! glad ur feelin well on ur 2ww 
Dooleys- have u been havin many simptoms (cs ) on stimms?
Love 2 all.x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Niki  

Dh says i'm always like it, stimms or not  
Have felt really tired, had to have naps when i get home from work   Ah bless, but then we both do strenuous jobs   . Have had 2 sessions of reflexology & feel great now, not half as tired. Whether its coincidence or reflexology i don't know. But a rant every so often doesn't do any harm. DH is being extra helpful.......maybe i scare him  

SBK   Keeping my fingers crossed.

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah....so thats ur trick, b like that all the time....then they will never know the difference  
What exactly is reflexology? sound like it helps, maybe i should give summit a go.
Were both the same with our jobs an naps, both physical (couldn't b mental jobs coz were both thick, D/H says )an both sleep alot, infact i just got up from nap now, D/H still snoozin, lazy pair! but we do both work hard.   
SBK good luck with


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Blu.
Am away to drink a bucket or two!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Heena good luck for your test tomorrow. how are you feeling?

angel not long or you. Have you much in the way of sympoms?

I'm beginning to lose hope myself. Period pains ae worse and much lower. We'll see on friday


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Sjo - hang in there hun - a lot of pg symptoms and side effects of the meds feel a lot like period signs!  It s*cks like that - keeps us stressing!


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

Sorry it's another quick one today.

My scan went well today, I've got 2 follies on the left (7.9mm & 6.9mm) and a few small ones on the right. My lining is very thin though (4.7) but my consultant thinks it should be ok in a few days. I've got another scan on Wednesday.

I'll try and pop in tonight to post some personals, I have been reading the post. but my step-children are off school still so i don't get much time to myself.

Love and luck to all

Kia.x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Bunnies 

What a disasterous day  Snow, snow & more snow over night. Got 3rd stimming scan 65 miles away this morning    . No trains running  so had to drive most of the way  & we'd already bought train ticket     Got there just in time. So much for keeping stress levels low eh! 
Anyway lining has now gone down to 7.9mm  17 follies (that's gone down from 21 too!)  Some are only weeny though. Ahhh. I'm abit worried linings too thin 
Having EC on Wednesday   Finally

That's enough of me   Bit excited 

Kia great news, try & get some time to pamper yourself honey. Not easy i know.

Sho  Sure its all fine like Blu says. We're all getting paranoid now   Good luck for Friday

Sending everyone else    
Dooleys​


----------



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Just poping in to give you the good news....YES, we got the BFP!!  It's official!!!  Still can't believe it!  

Need to goto the clinic again tomorrow for more tests as I'm Hyperstimulating!!!  My tummy looks as thought i'm 9 months already (going backwards!!) So they need to monitor me.

I am praying for each one of you to have your dreams come true and I know for sure God is listening.  

Baby dusts

Heena xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Heena*,

Dont want to gate grash the board,i met you when the boards were all as the one group,im on the DR board.

I just wanted to say  on your 

take care hun
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Heena - congratulations


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popped in for a catch-up.  Still feeling ok - but had some cramping last night and a few twinges  .  

Heena -  .  So pleased for you sweetie
Dooleys -   for your EC on wednesday.  Hope the weather clears up by you!!
Kia -   for your scan on Wednesday.  Hope your step-children are sending you  
Sho28 - thinkin of ya -  

Hi to everyone else!  Bye for now
Foxy xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls .. i will be joining you on very soon .. 
i start my stimms on thursday , had my scan today /blood  and ive dr great .. it was fab news .. af was my best friend this time and the only time .. 
hope everything goes well from now on ..


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Good evening everyone!!

Heena - how you do girl!  congats for BFP!!! 

Dooleys it looks like our dates are together!  I had a scan today, 8 follies on the left about the same on the right but these ones are smaller, my lining is 7.5mm which the doc said is ok! I have another scan on wednesday like you, as they grew quite quickly.

teardrop how are you?
love 
Nicole
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI  testing 12/04      

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

sharon-andrew EC 05/04 ET 07/04 Testing 21/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

mg79 Stims 2nd ICSI Stims 30/03 EC 12/04 ET 14/04    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 12/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 12/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 13/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bunnies

Just a quick post from me tonight as i am cream crackered!!

Need sleep desperately!

First of all Heena, wow am so pleased that u have the  confirmed absolutely fabulous news and especially from and Endo lady gives ladies like myself hope!!

brilliant news, hope that the tests go ok tomorrow at hospital

Angie wishing u lots of  for testing on wednesday

To all on the  (so many to mention personally) hope all is going well sending lots of     and  

Dooleys fab news on the ec on weds honey

Nicole and Kia glad scans went ok today  to u both for wednesdays scans

Will catch up better tomorrow

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

HI ladies,

Want to hear a story that will take your mind off your worries at the moment, whatever stage you are up to? And I guess it's a little warning for those still stimming.

A friend told me about this couple who prepared their trigger an hour before the injection time, left it on the table and went somewhere and came back for the jab. Apparently the meds go off and the trigger didn't react at all. So when it came to EC the eggs were 36 hours too old and they had to cancel the cycle. How absolutley devastating.

I would never have thought of this so take care with your triggers won't you!!!

xx
shortbutkute


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Can you accept me in to your gang for now?  I injected myself for the 1st time yesterday.  I never ever thought that I would be able to do it but I did.  And Im so so proud of myself    

I will try and read up on all of your posts soon.  I just read the last one about the trigger - poor couple - I will definitely take care with all injections and triggers.

Thanks

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi tweetie[ie...goof luck with all the injections...

Heena...HURRAH!!!!!!! Fantastic news...................sooo pleased for you......................

On day 5 of 2ww..............having to keep mind occuppied with things to do......finances up to date, photos in albums, and i'm well into cooking....must stop baking as me and DH having to watch the calories!!

TAke care all
HHH


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wanted to ask if anybody has experienced itchy boobs since starting Stimms??  I have for the last couple of days not sure if I should be experiencing this or not??


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Rachel - I had that in my previous cycles, not this one. I also get a bit of excema and wondered if they were linked. It's horrible and nothing helps much - and difficult to scratch discretely   Hope it eases off for you soon.

Tweets - welcome! and well done on your injection 

I'm trying to stay sane - 5 sleeps to go!

Blu


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi blu 
how are you im on day 9 of my 2 weeks .... wot symptoms do you have ... am going insane a bit luv maria


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Blu - Absolutley impossible to scratch discreetly 

Good Luck - hope ya 5 sleeps goes whizzing by and you get a BFP

Love

Rach


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Heena      Congratulations on your      Fantastic news. Made up for you & Dh.

Tweets well done 1st is the hardest  

Nicole   for your scan on Wednesday.

Niki How you doing u dizzy chick  

Sending everyone loads of     

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
         Heena congratulations thats fantastic well done!      
          Nicole well done with ur follies, good luck with ur scan on wed. 
          Dooleys what a nightmare u had with the weather an gettin 2 hospital  an with the trains being off   glad u got there in the end. good luck with ur e/c on wed, will b thinkin of u an have everything crossed 4 u, sendin u loads of    . sounds like there is nothin 2 worry about with ur lining from what Nicole said. 
          Tweets, well done with ur jab, it aint so bad once u done the first. 
          Rach can't say im gettin any itchy boobs, or many simptoms really just a bit emotional  which ain't like me, so i know it's the jabs, but D/H being brill.
Had a really bad 2 days at work, some staff bein a little *****y  about me needin a little more support at the mo (jobs really physical) yesterday, which i try 2 let go over my head....but is hard at the mo coz i'm feelin emotional . Then one of them 2day tryin 2 stir up more trouble , which i just ignored.........then just as i was finnishin off hoovering the floor in one of the rooms (work men made a mess) i nuged a cabinet with a telly on while i was crouched on the floor, only 2 have the telly (big one) fall off the cabinet and land on my head,ahhhh 
Now i'm really stressed an have an egg on my head , an really don't need this at the mo!
Sorry 2 rant ....but i need 2 tell someone.
Any way.....happy days! 
Does stress affect stimmin? 
Loads of love an    
Niki.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!!

Stressy stressy day for me today! not happy

my positivity is waining a bit. boobs not as sore and AF pains more fequent and sharp. Booo!!!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Evening bunnies  

Niki   What a bad day you've had honey   Blooming   at work, just think only about 7 days & then you'll have 2 weeks off forgetting about them. More important things on you're mind.  Sending you loads of   &    

Ec tomorrow for me    & alittle   about how many quality eggs we'll get. Please god let it work. 

Nicole   for your scan tomorrow.

Sending everyone else     

Love Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Dooleys,
          Just want 2 wish u so much luck 4 e/c 2moro 
i will b thinkin of u chick!  Hope ur little Dooley follies r nice an ripe.
Do u know if ur havin i.v sedation or g/a?
Sendin u loads of    an 
Ur rite bout them at work, i'm just worried at the mo that this stress will have an affect on my stimmin an me little follies, what do u recon?


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HI KIA HUNNI CONGRATS ON THE SCAN CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO COME TO THE 2WW BOARD  
HEENA CONGRATS HUN
CANT DO PERSONALS TONIGHT IM FEELING A BIT SICKY SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Mind if I come & join you over here now? Just had my baseline scan today, it all went well & had my 1st stimm injection tonight!!!

Good luck to you all
noodle xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI  testing 12/04      

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

sharon-andrew EC 05/04 ET 07/04 Testing 21/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

mg79 Stims 2nd ICSI Stims 30/03 EC 12/04 ET 14/04    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 12/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 12/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 13/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04    

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *

[/quote]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya bunnies!!!!!

Just a quick post, didnt get on yesterday as was poorly 

Tweetiepie and Noodle welcome to the thread, wishing u both lots of  for stimming

Dooleys and mg79 wishing u lots of luck for the EC today sending lots of    

Angie  for testing today   

 to Nicole, twinkle75 and Kia for their scans

Hope all the  ladies are doing as well as they can be

Love to all

Emilyxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


hope you dont mind me butting in again,


henna - huge congrats to you and your d/h               

dooleys - best of luck for today.   

kia - best of luck for your scan today   

angie - very best of luck for testing                    


hope you all are well.


big   to everyone


xxdebxx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been around but I have been taking things easy since e/t last Friday and I didn't want to become tooo attached to the pc.  Needed some me and DP time.

Anyway,  e/c and e/t went smoothly.  Now have two grade B+ embies on board.  They only symptom I have at the moment are swollen and sore boobies, and believe you me they weren't that small to start with!!!!!  Anyway DP is pleased  

I had e/t last Friday,  when are they likely to be implantng and if so am I likely to know?  Do I count day one from e/c or e/t?  Has anyone had any symptoms before??  Not due to test until 21/04 but I will probably test next Tues/Weds even though it could be a little early but I am definitely not leaving it until the Friday.  I've got to go and have a blood test and I would rather know before just to be prepared.

Anyway,  lots of hugs to those of you who tested BFN and congratulations to those of you who have tested BFP.

Take care and look after yourselves.
LOL sharon.


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to intrude on your board again,

*Dooleys * thanks for your message on the DR board,i wish you all the best  for today, 

*Niki w * Thanks as always for your kind words i hope to see you here soon 

big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Dooleys & mg79 - good luck for EC today 

Noodle - welcome hun 

Angel - good luck for testing today!   

Emily - hope you are feeling better 

Well - no news from here - no signs or symptoms - could be good, could be bad, could be the drugs - trying not to go   AF has shown up before test day the last 2 times so figure if I can get to test day that's good.

Take care all

Blu


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello EBs-

Just a quick post.  Thank you to all of you who sent me well wishes for my test this morning.  Unfortunately, it was a BFN for us.    

We're so sad right now, but as it was our first go we're down but not out.  We just need to find the next £5000 to go again.  

Out of curiousity how has evryone else who is going privately paid for their treatment?  I think we might have a massive clear out of the house and have a car boot sale or something.  And maybe ask some loving would-be grandpartents for some dosh.

Wishing good luck and lots of     to all the EBs.  

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

SHARON, IT TAKES 7-12 DAYS TO IMPLANT, E/C IS CONSIDERED YOU OV DAY SO IF YOUR WORKING OUT WHEN AF IS DUE YOU COUNT FROM THERE, IF YOUR TRYING TO WORK OUT WHEN A POSSIBLE BABY IS DUE YOU ARE ALREADY THE EQUIVALENT OF 2WEEKS PG AT TIME OF ET, ITS GOT SUMMIT TO DO WITH THE WAY THE DOCS WORK OUT THINGS.
HOPE YOUR KEEPING WELL


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning bunnies  

....hope you don't mind me hopping onto this thread now  

Had baseline scan on Monday 10th April after about 13 days DR (started on cd21, 29 March)...anyway, all went really well & I'm right on track so far...womb lining was 3.7mm & I started stimms last night !

DP's doing my jabs & I think he was more nervous than I was...he's not one for needles/blood etc...but he managed to do it no problems...didn't feel a thing (he was expecting me to feel the "liquid" go in !!!!)...I'm now calling him Dr Gareth as I think he was quite pleased with himself 

Got my next scan on Monday morning so fingers crossed lots of nice juicy follies growing    If all goes to plan my expected dates are EC on Tuesday 25 April with ET on Thursday 27 April !  

Anyway, best get on with some work I spose    

Wishing everyone loads of luck whether you're waiting for scans, EC, ET or on that dreaded 2ww !

     
         

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Angie - sooo sorry about your BFN.  

Sky - thanks for your reply.  How are things progressing with you?  Hope you ar OK.  Have you started a 2WW diary?  I have decided against it, don't want to end up analising everything.  Just taking one day at a time.

SharonX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Angie - so so sorry hun  

We have gone private and borrowed some extra money against our mortgage to fund it - it is so difficult. My dad sent me a cheque for my drugs last time with a note saying 'a contribution to the make-me-a-grandad fund' - made me cry  

Take some time to look after yourself and your dh, then think about your next step.

 
Blu


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Minxy, nice 2 c u over here 
            welcome 2 stimmin  well done with ur baseline scan, an well done Dr Gareth  wen do u have ur next scan? i got me first stimms scan on fri, 2 c how them little follies r growin, just been 2 me Dr's thismornin 2 get signed off 4 2ww, as my job is very physical, he was great!  will u b workin on ur 2ww?
Dooleys and Mary, hope ur e/g went well 2 day, thinkin of u both!  
Nicky Noodle, welcome 2 stimmin 2, hows the jabs?
Teardrop, thanks 4 poppin over, was nice 2 c u 
Nicole, how did ur scan go hun?
Angie, so sorry 4 ur bfn sendin u some  
Hope everyone else is o.k, sendin    an


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

Angie I'm so sorry to hear about your news  

One thing that helped me get through (not over but through) our 2 BFN's was that at least the second cycle the docs should have a few things worked out.  I mean you now know how you responded to the drugs etc and they will be able to go off that.

Take the time to grieve and look after both yourself and DH.  The money will work itself out somehow, don't worry.

PM anytime.  

xx
shortbutkute


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Niki

Thanks for the welcome 

I've got my first stimms scan on Easter Monday so here's hoping lots of healthy follies 

I'm gonna get signed off for the 2ww...well from EC onwards...I don't have a physical job but it is very busy & stressful...don't wanna have to get train & tube into work & then get hassle when I'm in office...would rather chill out at home, sleep, go for walks, lie in the sun...draw/paint/read...generally look after myself and little beans !  I'll probably just get consultant to sign me off...

Are you getting any bruising from the jabs   I was really proud of DP last night...gotta do it myself tonight (or may get best friend to do) as we're going to exhibition at V&A after work - will be doing jabs in work toilets - (at least they're nice & clean !!)...not exactly ideal but not gonna put life on hold !! 

Anyway, catch ya later...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Had my second scan today everything is going Ok! (I felt dissappointed, I don't know why, I guess it is the hormones)  I have anohter scan on Saturday then looks like E/C on bank holiday monday!!

Agnel129 - Sorry for your BFN - Looks like we are both at the same clinci (holly house) My husband and I saved money from a house sale which gives us enough money for 2 IVF ICSI and my DH as PESA.  I don't know what we are going to do after that money runs out,  considering though egg share next time if this doesn't work!

Welcome Minxy - 

Must go now friends have arrived!
Nicole
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

can I join from the de-reg thread please? I had my baseline scan today and it was 3.1mm and all has shut down and looks ok except endo 2cm cyst on right ovary but they are ok with this cause said endo cysts dont give off hormones.  
Anyway, start 225 menopur tomorrow (my birthday- 33 years   ) and my first stimm scan is Wednesday 19th April.

lots of love to all  

cheesyb

Emily - can you move me to the stimm thread from tomorrow 13th please - thanks honey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cheesy

Fancy seeing you here hun !!! 

Good luck with stimming...and hope you have a fabulous birthday 

       

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI   

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

sharon-andrew  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 15/04 EC 17/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 15/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 15/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04 scan 17/04 EC 25/04    

Cheesyb 1st IVF Stims 13/04 Scan 19/04    

sweetkitty Stims 13/04     

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

mg79 Embies frozen, FET in next few months    

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HEY SHARON, YES IVE DECIDED TO DO A DIARY AS IM ANALYSING EVERYTHING ANYWAY. GOOD LUCK
HIYA CHEESYB AND MINXY.


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

When are you going to test?  I'm stopping off at Tesco's on the way home to have look at what HPT they do.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Okay - having been super calm and collected up to now, I am now starting to get twitchy   I'm really fidgetty and can't concentrate at work.

I have no symptoms - no sore boobs or anything, although a few twinges (which may just be ovaries and everything returning to normal after EC).

Not tempted to test though - would prefer ignorance and I know it's too early   Must think of things to do on Friday & Saturday or I'll be climbing the walls  

Thanks for letting me rant

Blu


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Cheesy b , nice 2 c u over here an all ,good luck with ur first stimms 2 moro  how many menopur r u on? i'm on 3, got me head round that mixin now 
 Happy birthday 4 2moro!
Natasha, Don't blame u 4 takin the 2ww off, we got 2 give it our best shot ain't we? give the little beans the best chance of stickin.....don't need the stress 
I've only had slight bruising from jabs, not 2 bad really coz it's me first go. 
Hope ur jab went well 2 nite in the loo  what r u stimmin on?
Nicole, well done with ur scan, was it ur second scan since stimming?
Good luck 4 scan on sat 
Sendin everyone loads


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to update on my egg collection.

They collected 28 eggs. We will hear tomorrow how many have been fertilised. Unfortunately, we won't have them put back, but they will be frozen. I was told I'll need to have 3 periods before they can be transfered. I am disappointed, but I understand it's best to wait. 

Mary


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi sharon my official test is 22nd apr but ive worked out af should be due 19th so il be testing then if no af.


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been feeling well a all!  I have been vomiting since 7pm wednesday night, every hour an half.  Has anyone had this on stims?

nicole xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Nicole - I've not heard of this before - you should phone your clinic first thing today for advice.

Hope you feel better ((((hugs))))

Blu


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Morning Bunnies

just got back from hospital and I have a cluster of follies on each ovary (he didn't mention how many!!) they do need to grow abit but he said EC was looking to Monday or Tuesday


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

I had my second stimms scan yesterday, and my follies have stopped growing again   , though my lining is thicker ( now at 6.3 ). 
My consultant doesn't want to up my drugs yet, he said we'll just see how my scan on Saturday goes first.

Noodle - Hi ya hun, I think we went through our last cycles together?  Lets hope this time ours both turn out better.

Nicole - I've not heard of that before either, I think Blu's right, you need to phone your clinic.

Mary -  Fingers crossed you get loads fertilised.   3 periods is a long time to wait, but at least you'll have the best chance of it working.

cheesyb - Good luck with stimms and happy birthday.x

Natasha - Good luck for your scan on Monday, and i don't blame you for having 2ww off. I've always stayed off work for 2ww.

Niki W  - Fingers crossed them follies have grown nicely by tomorrow.

Angie -  

Skye - Stay away from them pee sticks till test date hun or I'll send the   round to you. Good luck.x

Love and luck to all
Kia.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya bunnies!!!!

Firstly apologies i didnt do personals yesterday

Sometimes there just arent enough hours in a day!!

and hope i am excused as have been poorly 

Anyway...... am here to do some today!!

Angie so sorry to hear of ur result i hope that u and dh can take some time together and move on and get ur dream come true really soon

CheesyB welcome to the thread, lots of  with stimming

Rachel glad that ur scan went well today, hope that the follies are growing nice and big for ur next scan on saturday and that ec wont be too far away from u

Minxy, Noodle and tweetiepie hope that the stimming is going well for u

Nicole have u tried ringing the clinic, i am not a  or anything, but there has been some nasty bugs going about and that sounds just like what i had on tuesday but do ring ur clinic or gp for verification  hope whatever it is it improves really soon for u

Kia sorry to hear about ur follies honey hope they have a growth spurt in the next day or two  

Niki  for ur stimming scan tomorrow honey

TGA hope that u had a lovely break away and wishing u lots of  for Transfer tomorrow    and of course lots of  for the   

mg79 so sorry to read that ur embies will be frozen, hope those 3 months whizz by for u and that ur will get ur dreams come true with the FET   

and now to the  ladies!!

 for our testers tomorrow................

sho28, Lynnm and Clarky    

Hope our other  ladies are all hanging in there     are watching u  

Love to anyone i have missed!!

Emilyxxx


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,  been trying to catch up with everyone who was on the D/R thread the same time as me.  Just got back from New York has to be the best place in the world.  Made one almighty boob when I packed my Menapur as I started stimming on the 8th only put 6 ampules (if thats how you spell it)  in my case thinking that was more than enough thinking i only needed 1 per day not 3, when I unpacked them to put them in the hotel fridge realised i only had enough for two days,  Had to ring clinic which was closed got emergency number got my Mam to phone that number and get advice,  to cut along storey short ended up starting stims 1 day late.  

Today I went for my scan there were 3 small follies on each ovary and 1 quite large but i think that 1 was the 1 that was there when i had my baseline scan.  Will anymore follies grow or will that be it as i forgot to ask question,  the Dr. seemed quite happy but i don't feel too happy as i was expecting more but i suppose i have only been stimming 5 days.

Ill stop going on now its so good to see the girls who were on the D/R thread Nicky, Natasha, Cheesy, well done.

Speak soon

Kags


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kags - what a nightmare  , glad you enjoyed New York tho, did you buy much in the shops?

Emily, sorry you been poorly honey, hope you feel better soon  

Rachel - well done honey, good luck for collection next week      

Nicole - what did the clinic say? I start injecting tonight so I cant speak personally. Hope you are feeling better love  

Skye - dont think we have spoken before but loadsa luck for the 22nd  

Mg79 - 28 Eggs WOW  Hope the time waiting flies by and you get the most wanted  

Niki - hiya again   thanks for the welcome. I am on 225 of menopur, how you doing?

Natasha - hope you enjoyed your night out and your sneaky jab   Wish I could take the 2ww off, no such chance  

love to all you other ladies, sorry if I have missed anyone I have just "crossed over" so to speak  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Cheesyb,  bought enough the shops are just fantastic need to go back after ive won lottery with pots of money  

Kags x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Bunnies  

Had EC yesterday got 10 eggs, realy sore   hospital phoned this morning to say only 5 have fertilised. But it only takes one strong little fella or girlie   Having ET tomorrow morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me please  

Emily hope your feeling better today   

Nicole How you feeling honey. Hope you got hold of clinic

Mary    Oh my 28 eggs!! Well done. How are you feeling today Hope its good news from the clinic today. 3 months will fly by & then you'll be producing your own spring bunnie  

Blu won't be long now, know i'll probably be the same as you tho! I'm an impatient cow but know the    are about

TGA thinking about you, let us know how you've got on.

Cheesyb    Great to see you on the board. Good luck with stimming

Sending everyone else     

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Niki W -   for your scan tomorrow. Hope you've got loads of lovely fat follicles. Be thinking about you     

Dooleys


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Dooleys


Nice to see you too   great you got 5 fertilised WELL DONE. I have everything crossed for you honey, good luck        

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

*Happy Easter Bunnies

Hope you all have a good Easter and may all your dreams come true for those of you testing during this time.

Won't be on-line now until Tuesday (and whilst I'm off I will be being naughty and testing  ).

Take care.

SharonXXX*


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

everyone ... i start my stmms tonight so will be joining you very soon .
hope everyone is well and i hope everyone has a lovely easter ... 


dont eat too much chocolate       

luv kittyxxx


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the advice.....the vomiting stopped early this morning so I didn't ring the clinic, although I have an appointment on saturday and will mention it to them I think it was a bug or food poisoning.  Or I just ran myself down and keep too busy!

Feeling alot better!!!   

Nicole
xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HI EVERYONE
SHARON WHERE YOU OFF TO HUN
KITTY GOOD LUCK WITH THE STMS HUN
DOOLEYS 5 FERTALISED HUN WELL DONE
MG79 WOW THATS A LOT OF EGGS YOU MUST HAVE BEEN READY TO POP   WHY 3 MONTHS BEFORE ET HUN
CHEESYB HIYA HUN
EMILY HOPE YOUR FEELING MUCH BETTER DONT WORRY ABOUT PERSONAL WE KNOW YOU USUALLY ALWAYS DO THEM HUNNI XXX
BLU ITS SO HARD TO RELAX ISNT IT GRRR 

WELL IM HAVING ANOTHER STRESSED OUT DAY I WOULDNT ADVISE ANYONE TO TAKE 2WW OFF IM DRIVING MYSELF MAD...TOO MUCH TIME TO THINK


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all u  
                  Mary- how did u get on with all them eggs 2 day? any news?
                  Nicole- Glad ur vommiting has stopped good luck with ur appt on sat 
                  Rach- well done with ur scan 2 day, fingers crossed 4 ur e/c on mon or tue 
                  Kia- Good luck with ur scan on sat, hope them follies r growin 4 ya, thanks 4 the well wishes 4 2moro. 
                  Cheesy b- how many amps is 225 menopur? i don't understand, i'm only takin 3 amps, how much is that?  Don't take much 2 confuse me!  i got me scan 2 moro 2 c if any follies have grown.....hope so! jabs have been fine, got the hang of it now!  Why can't u take time off ur work on ur 2ww? what job do u do?
                    Dooleys- good luck with ur e/t 2 moro, got everything crossed 4 u chick! will b thinkin of u.   
                    Sharon- good luck with ur testin over the w/end, i hope an prey its a   sendin loads of   an 
Well as i said i got me 1st stimms scan in mornin, i hope them follies r nice an fat... ready for poss e/c mon, tue or wed, fingers crossed. 
Hope everyone else is well, sendin loads of   an 2 all.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI   

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI  testing 14/04      

lynnm  testing 14/04     

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

sharon-andrew  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04 ET 15/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 15/04 EC 17/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 15/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 15/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04    

Springes Stims 06/04    

kags Stims 08/04     

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04 scan 17/04 EC 25/04    

Cheesyb 1st IVF Stims 13/04 Scan 19/04    

sweetkitty Stims 13/04     

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

mg79 Embies frozen, FET in next few months    

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Sho, Lynn & Clarky -      for testing today

   

Blu


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Morning Blu.  Thanks for the best wishes. Am in a real quandary  Did a couple of tests at 6.15 this morning.  At first we thought they were a definite BFN but when I looked 20 Min's or so later in the day light there was a very faint line.  I then did another two and again after about 10 Min's there was a faint line but it is definitely there.  The line didn't appear straight away so the levels cant be that strong. Do you think I should call the clinic or wait another day as today is day 12/13?  The reason I am worrying is that I have been advised to start Pregnyll injections on getting a BFP due to our previous 2 early m/cs.  That was why I was to try testing a little bit early.  DH says to wait but I am so scared this will mess everything up.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Clarky - if in doubt, call your clinic - they may suggest you have a blood test to confirm it, especially if you have to start more drugs.

They say a line is a line and you can't get a false positive - and you'll only drive yourself insane doing nothing  

Good luck    

Blu


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Blu.  Am off to Kingston shortly with DH. Think I will buy a couple of Clear Blue Digital and see what they come back with


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy Easter to everyone!

 to all the girls testing over the holiday period.  Will be thinking of you and sending you      

To everyone who is on the   -  

And to everyone else on here  .

Only 6 days to go for me.  Not feeling too positive these last few days even though no sign of AF.  Haven't had any spotting or any sign of implantation bleed and have been very emotional.  Still what will be !

Foxy xxxxxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI GIRLS 
WELL ONLY 2 MORE DAYS TILL I TEST OHH IM SO NERVOUS ...... FEELING SO TEIRD ITS KILLING ME 
WENT TO MY DOCTORS AND GOT 2 WEEKS OF ON THE SICK WILL NEED IT NO MATTER WOT WAY THIS TREATMENT GOES GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE TESTING THIS WEEK LUV MARIA


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi girls,

sorry Ive not been in to see how you are lately i have been doing my 22w dairy and in chat most of the time sorry  

i hope you are all OK i am testing on Thursday less than a week ow feeling positive     been feeling a bit sick and has sore boobs but that could be the cyclogest i just don't no what to think anymore this time is so confusing it quite unbelievable at times  

good luck to anyone who is due to be testing this weekend or this week goodluck to everyone who is on stimms hope its all going well for you all     

i will try to pop back in soon 
   
love
Kelly o xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

skye  dont worry you will be there b4 you know it you got 8days left that will soon fly..  

hi niki hope your ok x
emily hi  , hope everyone else ive not mentioned is ok ..   

i had my first stimm last night, was  good , got my scan on tues 7:30 am   
ive got twindges today  so i know the drugs are working ... i feel alittle emontional too abit weird ..            
 right catch you laters kitty xxx    

got some cake to eat today hubbys  29th    
hes still a   he wants lots of      xxx good luck everyone take care have a wonderful easter ..


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

good luck kelly


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

happy easter hun xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Negative for me I'm afraid.

Good luck to everyone else testing today


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

oh hun        
you take care hun xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all 
Sho28 so sorry , sendin u a big   
Hiya Kitty, glad u got on well with ur stimms jab, good luck with ur scan on tue  
Dooleys- well done with ur e/t, just sit back an relax now chick!  
Well i went 4 my stimms scan 2 day, thay say i have about 14 follies, some very small ones on the left, but most of them on the right, with 4 really big ones. got e/c on tue an poss e/t on thurs, so hopefully they will grow nice an fat over the weekend, fingers crossed. 
Hope everyone else is o.k an have a happy easter weekend


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thankyou niki .. and thats great news hun ..


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Well it was a BFN for me. 

TC Everyone
Lynn x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

So sorry Lynn  sendin u a big, big


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi everyone,
foxymcfox dont worry about no implantation bleed hun, only one third of women actually get one   
sho im so sorry hun  
 happy easter xxxxx  happy easter xxxxx  happy easter xxxxx  happy easter xxxxx  
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
SO SORRY LYNNM XXXXX


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

I am so sorry Lynn and Shoe....thinking of you both  
xx Nicole


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lynn & Sho, so so sorry girls, wish there was something I could say to make it better.     

Take care of yourselves and your DH's

Blu


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi blu
how are you feeling i test the same day as you feeling really teird at the mo cant wait till sunday spk soon luv maria xxx


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Sho & Lynn -    .  So sorry girls. thinkin of you both. 
Blu & Maria -   for testing on 16th. Its my DH birthday so I'm hoping this will be a lucky day for you both.

NikiW- well done on your scan.   for your EC on tuesday.  If all goes well your ET is on the day I do my test.  Fingers crossed for both of us eh ??!!

Luv
Foxy xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Sho and lynn...................so sorry to see your news........be really kind to yourselves and DPs....................lots of love.


Going very mad on 2ww....both DH and I have had time off work and now are craving company and NEED to get out of the house...................

good luck to all testing soon.........  

sharon and skye--- your dates are the same as mine and you've both got me thinking about testing early....you naughty girls  
!

HHH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry to those ladies who got BFN's    

 to everyone who are approaching EC, ET or waiting to test  

Niki...well done on the follies hun...and good luck for EC 

Apologies no personals but I just can't keep up with everyone 

I'm due my 4th jab (225iu Gonal F) in about 45mins...been starting to get some twinges in abdomen and bit of lower back pain (almost like I'm due on or approaching ovulation) ...nothing too bad though & I assume its just my ovaries doing their stuff !!  Been drinking loads of water (at least 2 litres a day !) as well as a litre of milk so plenty hydrated...and only a little bit of chocolate 

Anyway, wishing everyone a very happy easter...

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just catching up, been awol sometime now.  

Well as for me I had my 9day scan today, and I have 10 follies, appt was 7am then had to wait until 9am to get more Puregon.  I was soo worried that I'd be close to the number that would have a high OHSS risk value.  The right has responded more than the left (been doing injections only on the right! I wonder).  
Had my call I have 2 more days of injection and then the late night one on Sunday.  EC booked for Tuesday.  Getting really nervous.  Had a good acupuncture session today, so just need to give Guy a call tomorrow with the details and book my before and after appts.

Gonna continue to chill this weekend.  

Happy Easter to you you all  

Niki, just seen we're having EC on the same day.  Good Luck babe.  I'm trying to drink loads so going for a long pee break.

Sophia xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI   

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI    

lynnm   

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Blu 4th ICSI  testing 16/04     

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

sharon-andrew  testing 21/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

CathE 1st IVF Stims 26/03 scan 03/04    

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04 ET 15/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

TheGreatAdventurer PGD/IVF EC 09/04 ET 14/04    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 15/04 EC 17/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04 Scan 15/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC Stims 06/04 scan 15/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI Stims 06/04 Scan 14/04 EC 18/04    

Springes Stims 06/04 EC 18/04    

kags Stims 08/04     

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04 scan 17/04 EC 25/04    

Cheesyb 1st IVF Stims 13/04 Scan 19/04    

sweetkitty Stims 13/04 scan 18/04     

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

mg79 Embies frozen, FET in next few months    

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya bunnies

Just popping in quickly.......

Sho and Lynn so very sorry to read about ur bfn sending u and both ur DH  do take time out with each other and take one day at a time, i hope that u will both be able to move forward

Clarky sending lots of    did u manage to get some tests or contact ur clinic

hope all the  ladies are ok

Maria and Blu wishing u both lots and lots of    for testing on sunday, i wont be here til evening as am away but will be thinking of u both

Niki and sophia fab news on the scans today,  for the trigger shot and of course EC

Dooleys hope ET goes well for u

TGA hope that u now have ur embies safely tucked up on board

Nicole, Kia and Rachel  for ur scans tomorrow

Natasha, sweetkitty, cheesy, Noodle and tweetiepie hope all is going ok with the stimming  

mg79 hope that u have lots of lovely embies in the freezer honey

Love to anyone i didnt mention
Emilyxxx


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi girls

sorry to hear about the    

thinking of you xxx

congratulations for the  heena

well i was OK when i posted earlier then had bad news that a friend of ours died     my boobs ain't really hurting anymore still feel sick but I'm convinced its all in my head because i want it so much as if my mind is just going along with things i just hope that tomorrow is a better day and that AF stays away. not feeling very positive anymore if i was to test early and it is a bfp would it show up yet i supposed to test n Thursday but i think i will of gone mad by then   

will try to get my positivity back but struggling sorry its a me message

love
Kelly o xxxxx


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Kelly.. sorry to hear about your friend. That's all you needed... dont know what advice to give but thinkin of you.

Emily JB - thanks so much for the Fab summaries of where everyone is at. I'm back at work again and sittin at a computer most of the day so dont really want to do too much of it at night .. even tho I'm addicted to FF.. as I'm sure lying down to rest is much better.. Anyway your summaries make catchin up so quick.

VVV sorry for Sho and Lynn... Sorry to sign like a corny American chat show host but ...I feel your pain. I've been there ... and am sorry to say it .. but am so dreading being there again next Friday.
I know ... I know... I must be positive in the 2ww... wonder has bl**dy saint Zita West ever had a 2ww?.... wonder how bl**dy postive she would be? (sorry Zita!!!... its a roller coaster ... tommorrow I'll be back reading your bible ... honest!)

Skye, HHH and Sharon... we are all testing on the 21st. At least thats what my calculation of 14 days after ET is. (beginning to doubt my sanity/maths) I had ET last Friday .... therfore 14 days is next Friday ... amn't I right? ANy of you intend to test early I dont really want to .. cos I'm at work on Wed and Thursday and I might have a public nervous breakdown.

Maria... I thought I held the Irish record for most failed IVF/ICSI... I have basically had 4 (if you include a cancelled FET) so this is my 5th. I see you are on your 6th!!!I know we are not supposed to mention consultant's names on FF but what clinics have you been attending? Just wondering have our paths crossed? I have been at RVH. 

Finally I would like to commiserate with all those girls who had BFNs earlier on, on this thread, whom I never really got to e-know... i.e. 
wishing & hoping
Deb
Danny'sgirl
Brownowl
Angel
If you are still tuning in .. Hope life isnt a complete b*tch at the moment and things are beginnin to look a bit positive again.

Mary K


----------



## The Great Adventurer (Mar 9, 2006)

Hiyall,

We are back from Brussels earlier than expected, so you know that is bad news  

 To Angie, Sho, Lyn and any others with disappointing results that I might have missed whilst I was away 

Now a bit of a sad ME post.

DH and I went out to Brussels with high hopes (perhaps too high).  They collected 8 eggs from me and 6 fertilized and were doing really well.  They tested the genetics on Thurs and we were due for a transfer on Fri.

The genetics results showed there were three affected embryos and three normal healthy embryos.  Sadly the three healthy embryos did not go on to develop so there were no embryos to transfer.  We are gutted.

I was a lot more upset than I thought I would be    .  I feel like I have been cheated, I did not even get to do the 2WW  

Anyway, now to tell the news to friends and family.   It is hard.  But I disagree with some of the postings that on FF that say you should not tell people you are doing TX because when it fails you have to explain it over again to everyone prolonging the pain.  My friends and Family have been incredibly supportive and to know they are rooting for you is like a crowd urging you on in an athletic race. 

This race has been lost, but I have just sent a simple email with the news and saying that I am not yet ready to talk about it.  They understand, my family cry with me and it is cathartic.  My friends and I are going to fill my life with distractions.  After being off the booze since the TX started I am now looking forward to being able to drink,    have hot saunas, and not have my every waking hour regulated by when the next med/injection has to be taken.

My DH and I have agreed to try again but for now we need to lick our emotional and financial wounds.  It is going to take us at least six months to clear the TX debts. Angie129 we went private as well TX in Brussels cost £4000 (ish dependent on pound/euro) Drugs, blood tests and scans in UK cost about £1000 and probably £1000 on travel, hotels, etc.  So the banks love us right now  

So forgive me if I don't post as regularly as I have been, but I need to re-prioritise my life a bit, throw myself into my new job, dancing, socialising etc.

I will drop in from time to time and be assured I will be back Down regging again in the future.

All the best to you all.

TGA.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

TGA - so so sorry hun,    I can understand what you men about feeling cheated - to have gone through all the meds and procedures and no tget to the torturous 2ww.

You sound like you have a fabulously supportive family and friends - like you we have told peple, but only a select few who can offer the most support and the least number of stupid insensitive comments  

Take some time to look after yourself and your dh, enjoy life, then move on to the next cycle.

Good luck for the future 
Blu


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone
well only one more day to go i test tomorrow .. feeling really scared and emotional today
mary the clinic i have only been to is rvh too ......... just want to wish everyone testing tomorrow and the rest of the week good luck and may all our dreams come true luv maria xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Well I've had my last scan and I seem to have loads of follicles - still not sure of the exact number but they are still not big enough.  Prof Balen said he would like the bigger ones to be 17mm and they are nearly there.  so just another night of stims.

I have injections tonight and tomorrow at 9 then at 00.45!!!??!! I have to do the pregnyl (HCG) EC is booked for Tuesday and ET Thursday.


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  

Well I have just had my last scan before my EC on monday (11.15am) I am so scared    My results from my scan today- All they said was there are a lot of follies (he couldn't count how many!!) just that there was ALOT!! measuring over 20mm for the best follies!!  I have my last injection tonight at 11.15pm. Then tomorrow a free day from injecting.

I am so scared!!!   
Nicole
xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Nicole - fab news on your follies. Try not to worry about EC, it really isn't that bad and you'll be unconcious. Feel free to ask any questions you like, I've been through it 4 times and we're all here to support you.

Take care
Blu


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Jules- good luck with testin on thursday, i will have everything crossed 4 the both of us.....exept my legs....they will b well akimbo 4 my e/t  sendin u loads of    
Sophia- i can't believe u have said exactly what i was thinkin, i 2 have got loads more follies on the right than the left, an like u have been jabbin my stimms on the right all the time, weard ain't it?  i wonder if it makes a difference? sayin that i have now done my last 2 stimms in the left......well it makes me feel better  sounds like were havin everythin at the same time 2, finnish jabbin late on sun 4 e/c tue morn.  with ur e/c an let me know how u go.   
Emily- thanks 4 the well wishes, hope ur feelin better 
Kelly o- Sorry 2 hear about ur friend  i hope that u feel better   an more   soon, good luck with ur testin thursday  sendin u loads of      
TGA- sorry about ur news   sendin u loads of  
Rach- Sounds like ur the same as me chick, got e/c an e/t the same days. I had 4 follies on right of 17mm, with the rest being smaller, an not many small ones on left, lets hope they grow eh? over the easter egg weekend   with e/c on tue.....can't say i'll b thinkin of u coz i'll b drugged up but let me know how u get on.  
Nicole-  with e/c on mon, an don't worry, i'm nervous 2   
Dooleys- hope ur enjoyin ur rest, sticky vibes 2 u chick!x    
Hope everyone else is well  an   t2 all testin.x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone
just want to let you all know i did the test last night and it was     still cant believe it my dh and i are over the moon spk to u all later luv maria


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Good morning bunnies,

CONGRATS MARIA xxx

Sorry it's another quick one today. wanted to get in quick before my step-children wake up  

Our scan went ok yesterday, I've got loads of follies now but all very small, I've got to stay on the same dose of menopur because i don't want more then 3follies really. My consultant said my ovaries look really good if i was doing ivf this time, he doesn't want to change it to ivf though, he thinks if i carry on with the low dose then just one or two will grow bigger and better then the others. 

We've got another scan tomorrow.

Love and luck to all.

Kia.x


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Maria
The first thing I did this Am was log on to see if you had done your test... even tho I didnt think you would have posted yet.
FANTABULOUS NEWS !!!!!!! i really feel like crying for you!.. (reminding folks that this is Maria's 6th ART) 
It must be an omen ... Easter Sunday... and all that ... I mean if someone can rise from the dead... surely .... he could make this baby go to term (gosh I dont normally sound so religious!)
Mary K

PS keep us posted... the RVH make you do a scan to confirm in 3 weeks isnt that right? (I've never got that far so haven't really read the leaflet beyond the pregnancy test)


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi mary
thanks for your kind wishes .... yes the rvh give u scan in 3 weeks please god i get there but i feel really different this time no pains or cramps like i had last time hopefully this  time i will see my beautiful baby/babies good luck to u too luv maria


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Maria, you must be  .  You give hope to everyone on here.  
Enjoy your 9mths


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI   

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI    

lynnm   

Clarky 3rd ICSI testing 14/04     

maria21 6th ICSI   

Blu 4th ICSI    

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

sharon-andrew  testing 21/04     

CathE 1st IVF  testing 25/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04 ET 15/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 15/04 EC 17/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC EC 18/04 ET 20/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI EC 18/04    

Springes Stims 06/04 EC 18/04    

kags Stims 08/04     

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04 scan 17/04 EC 25/04    

Cheesyb 1st IVF Stims 13/04 Scan 19/04    

sweetkitty Stims 13/04 scan 18/04     

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

mg79 Embies frozen, FET in next few months    

The Great Adventurer IVF/PGD   

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easter Bunnies!!!!

Hope that ur all doing ok and not eaten too much chocolate!!

Firstly just wanted to send TGA and her DH a gr8 big  my thoughts are with you both

to all those with a  congrats
to those who had a ^BFN sending much love and  to u and ur dh/dps and hope that ur dreams will come true really soon

Maria  on ur  have a happy and healthy 8 months!!

Blu thinking of u and sending   
we have just driven back from notts and was thinking of u on my journey so hope that ur dreams have just come true

to all the  ladies and dh/dp hope that ur not going too insane and hope tht the wait will soon be over

Clarky thinking of u sweetie   

Dooleys hope that ET went smoothly yesterday

Nicole wishing u lots of  for ec tomorrow

Niki and Rachel lots of love and luck for tuesday

Natasha lots of love and luck for ur 1st stims scan tomorro   

kags tweetiepie, kitty cheesy hope that the stimming is going ok

Noodle hope that the stims are going well and the scan shows lots of lovely follies for ya

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Maria....just popping in to say...

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS*​
    

   

   

Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh my God! The clinic finally rang and I got a    

Still in shock!!

BHCG - 248 (they said anything over 25 is good), and progesterone levels are excellent!

Back in tomorrow for more drugs and Tuesday for another blood test and Killer Cell follow up

      

*Maria * - Congratulations hun - looks like we both finally got there!   

Blu


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Blu

        

but oh such happy tears for you

Super duper bloods result

     

so much love for a happy and healthy 8 months and beyond

So so happy for you and dh

Emilyxxx


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to you too Blu !!!!

Looks like its all over for me.  Had bad cramps today and have started bleeding. DH 40th birthday today as well.  Will have to put on a brave face tonight whilst out with friends


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxy - really sorry you're feeling cr*p hun - hoping it's just implantation bleeding    Hang in there!

Blu


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
            a big congratulations 2 blu an maria on ur   well done      
            Jules- try an stay positive chick, like blue said it could be implantation bleeding, sendin u loads an loads of


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Maria and Blu - Well done for your       You both give me hope! x x

You all may find this sad but there has been 6   and 7   it is quite even!!! Praying for you all.

I have my EC tomorrow, nervous, scared and hoping they find some     in my DH at the same time.  I know I am going to hurt later tomorrow because I have so many follies!!
Nicole
xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ...to Blu and Maria   

just fantastic news.........

ENJOY!!!

Love
HHH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Congratulations Blu*​
        

     

 to all those awaiting EC, ET & to test     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...

I was wondering if anyone can offer me some words of encouragement and/or advice...feeling a bit disheartened at moment.

I had my first scan today - day 6 of stimms (although only done 5 jabs so far as take at 7pm each day)...jabbing 225iu of gonal f & sniffing syneral (2 sniffs a day)...
...anyway, I had 11 follies (7 on right & 4 on left)...however, the nurse said they were a little small & I'm responding a bit slower than they'd like...I had about 4 follies that were 10mm/11mm but all the other 7 were smaller.

She's going to speak to my consultant & see if I need to change dosage for my next jab tonight.

Thankfully my womb lining was increasing at 7.2mm

This is my first ivf & I'm now concerned that my follies are too small or there's not enough...I know we're all different but by your experience would you say I was doing ok   

Trying to stay positive and I know it's only my first scan but I'm assuming that no new follies will develop & I just have to hope that the ones I've got will grow...I know they grow at about 1-2mm per day but will the smaller ones catch up...has anyone else had this & gone on to have plenty of healthy follies & eggs  

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

DH & Blu
Well done to you!!
(Easter Poetry!)

Foxy mc fox ... please let your worries be wrong... keep us posted. If it does turn out to be AF.... dont even try to put on happy faces for the friends...In the words of the song ...its DH's party ' & he can cry if he wants to!' If they are true friends they will rally round and support and understand you... they might end up cheering you  & DH up.

Nicole .. your statistics scared me a little they are a little too good at present at almost 50% .. cant help feeling nervous for the rest of us to test. (why cant I stop being negative??)

Back to Blu...I am very interested in how ARGC treated you. I have never heard of natural killer cells. If you get a chance (when you come down off cloud 9) please let me know a wee bit more. 
I had 4 unsuccessful goes at ICSI in Belfast and then went for an appointment at ARGC... because I had heard their great stats. I was a wee bit annoyed with them cos after waiting months for my appointment and travelling to London we just had a 'talking' appointment. Then I had to go back over about 2 months later ( next menstrual cycle but mine are really long) and it was only then that I got first scan. The doctor said I would have to have a fibroid removed before doing anything else.. I was annoyed because I had told him about the fibroid on the first appointment and I had sent over all my notes where the fibroid was mentioned.. but it was as though the fibroid was news to him.
Anyway, I began to think that the ARGC were just trying to get me to come back when I was perfect... and if I wasn't perfect they didnt want to treat me.... Is that how their stats are so good  I did get myself on the waiting list for the fibroid removal and do still intend to go back. Certainly after hearing your news, Blu, I am beginning to think that their 'making everything perfect' attitude is right. The clinic I attended for this ICSI do take all-comers but they tend to throw the same package at everyone in the hope that it sticks and works for a certain %... Ie they are not as individualised as ARGC. 
So thats why I would be interested to hear more about your treatment Blu.. but no hurry .. I mean a miracle might occurr on Friday for me!!!

Cheers all 
Mary K


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry Minxy wasnt ignoring you.. I seem to have been typing my message at same time as you.
I'm no ologist but in my experience .. small ones are not a problem as they just continue the injections on an extra day. You seem to have plenty. My dose was increased on 2nd ICSI to raise the numbers but not the size.
But as I have never had small ones you may need to consult someone else...
Mary K


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your good wishes girls - we're still on  

mary K - I went to ARGC after 3 failed ICSI's elsewhere - we are in the 'unexplained' category so they decided to test for natural killer cells. The way it was explained to me is that everybody has NK cells that fight infection etc, but sometimes if you have raised levels they are over active and see an embryo (which woul dbe half your partner's DNA) as a foreign body and therefore attack it, the way they would a virus.

The NK test cost £780 (and 17 vials of blood   ) and was sent to Chicago - but they also test how well you would respond to the treatment as well. I have had to take meds for thyroid antibodies, some steroids and heparin (blood thinner) as well as have IVIG which suppresses the NK cells. I have to have a repeat screening of my NK cells tomorrow to see if I need a further IVIG.

As for ARGC - they can be a complete nightmare and are really busy and don't tell you very much - each day you get told that day's instructions and nothing more, really hard to plan appointments / work etc. They will keep you waiting for hours with no explanation etc. However, the consultant checks everybodies blood tests every day and adjusts meds to suit, he usually does a hysteroscopy and monitored cycle prior to tx so as to be sure there are no surprises and he knows exactly where to put the embies.

I figured I could either get really stressed by all the waiting and messing about, or just take a book and accept it - after all he has the best success rate in the country and that's what matters! So I have spent a lot of hours sitting around reading, or wandering round the shops waiting for phone calls to go back in etc, but I got my BFP - it was all worth it!

I appreciate it is more difficult when you are travelling to London, but I know a lot of girls on the ARGC thread do the same.

Good luck whatever you decide, and please ask any other questions.

Blu


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Blu
thanks for taking the time to reply... especially on double cloud nine day!
VV interesting to read your post.
Again no hurry (& you may have to do this by PM ... I'm not sure of the FF rules about discussing costs?) I was wondering if you would mine telling me how much the whole ARGC treatment cost? & what was included in standard ICSI charge and what wasn't? I was a bit worried when they charged for my scan and appointments all seperately that they would be forever finding complications & keep adding it on to the standard ICSI cost. However, if it works I would pay anything... and actually even if they are twice or three times as expensive as other clinics who just keep throwing the standard package at you two or three times unsuccessfully... perhaps they are also better value?? Your case seems to prove this theory.
Mary K


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I'm afraid   arrived in force today.  We're both devastated and we'd been really positive and thought it would work this time round.
Managed to hold it together for DH on his birthday yesterday but by 1am (still in a curry house) all I wanted to do was come home and curl up.   
Will still test on thurs but know what the answer will be. 

Good luck to all of you who are having EC / ET or on the 2WW.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxy - so, so sorry hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya bunnies

Foxy so sorry to read ur message  my thoughts are with u and dh

Kelly and Amber hope that u both keeping ok with the 

Nicole hope that EC has gone well today  for the call tomorrow

Rachel Springes and Niki  for ur EC tomorrow   
Sweetkitty  for the scan in morning

Natasha i cant answer ur question honey, did the clinic get back to u r u increasing the dosage when is ur next scan hun??

Love to everyone

Emilyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Foxy...so sorry hun  


Hi Em...thanks for asking after me hun...how are you doing  Hope you're feeling ok & the endo's not causing you too much pain. 

Consultant has adviced me to up my dose to 450iu of Gonal F so had the increased dose tonight...fingers crossed it will give my little follies the boost they need   ...next scan is on Wednesday (19 April)

Anyway, love to you all...
Gotta go as DP's telling me dinners ready !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Evening everyone

Just a quick update to say the BFP still seems to be holding.  Yesterday was a big milestone for me as started bleeding this time last cycle so was so relieved to get through it.  Still totally paranoid as keep having load of little stabbing pains etc but trying to be positive at the same time.  Gosh I thought the 2ww was hard  
Natasha - try not to worry about your follie size.  Mine were really slow to get going this time and I ended up stimming for an extra week. It doesn't make any difference to the quality of your eggs if they are a bit slow to get going.  Your first IVF is always a bit of a stab in the dark re dosages.  Keep drinking plenty of fluid and visualising them getting bigger.  
Foxy - so sorry.   You were so brave holding it together for DH.
Emily - hope you are ok sweetie.  
LOL and   to everyone else.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Clarky  

And a huge congratulations on your     

Fantastic news & here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond   

Take care hun 
Natasha


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Natasha.  Have just plucked up the courage to do a baby ticker. It wont be long until you are creating one too


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

hi all  minxy that happened to me last time i went for 7day scan and all my eggs were small so i no how your feeling i thought it was all over for us but it wasnt they kept me on  menopour for an extre 5 days and on ec i had 10 nice sized eggs so dont worry to much i know easier said than done    
                                                                                        jane


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,
minxt dont worry i had loads of follies but only 3 were 10/11mm but a few more cought up after a couple of days.
congrats blu xxxxx

not feeling too   today....no reason.....hopefully things will look brighter in the morning  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE STAY


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Just popping by to say

Congratulations Clarky

Soooo pleased to see the  and the ticker

 

Terrific news!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/April Easter Bunnies 2006 !!!!!   ​
   2WW Bunnies!!  ​
Clairebear 3rd IVF    Scan 07/04 

wishing and hoping FET    

Mandy1974 IVF   

vicmc 1st ES/IVF    

Deb30 DIUI    

Dannysgirl 2nd ICSI   

Brownowl23 2nd IVF   

Heena 1st IVF   

Angel129 ICSI   

sho28 2nd IVF/ICSI    

lynnm   

Clarky 3rd ICSI   

maria21 6th ICSI   

Blu 4th ICSI    

Kelly_o 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

foxymcfox  testing 20/04     

Amber H 1st ICSI  testing 20/04     

shortbutkute 2nd ICSI  testing 20/04     

skye ICSI  testing 21/04     

Mary K  testing 21/04     

HHH  testing 21/04     

sharon-andrew  testing 21/04     

CathE 1st IVF  testing 25/04     

   Stimming Bunnies!!  ​
lliizz ICSI Stims 17/03 scan 23/03    

sarauk 6th ICSI EC 03/04    

poopy 3rd ICSI Stims EC 27/03 ET 30/03    

Harps 1st ICSI Stims 21/03     

Dooleys 1st ICSI EC 12/04 ET 15/04    

Northernsky 2nd IVF Stims 28/03 scan 06/04 EC weekend    

Nellie30 Stims 28/03    

Nicole Putscher Stims 04/04 scan 15/04 EC 17/04    

kia IUI Stims 04/04    

Twinkle75 Stims 05/04 Scan 12/04    

RachelC EC 18/04 ET 20/04    

Niki W 1st ICSI EC 18/04    

Springes Stims 06/04 EC 18/04    

kags Stims 08/04     

Tweetiepie 1st IVF Stims 10/04    

Noodle 3rd IVF Stims 11/04    

Minxy 1st IVF Stims 11/04 scan 17/04 EC 25/04    

Cheesyb 1st IVF Stims 13/04 Scan 19/04    

sweetkitty Stims 13/04 scan 18/04     

Honorary Bunnies​
Pixiecat 6th IVF for a sibling tx postponed until April/May    

Claremack 1st ICSI moved onto April/May Spring Miracles   

EmilyJB 1st IVF/ICSI tx delayed on tx for Endo 

Nicky1 OI tx cancelled due to over resonding   for the next attempt  

sweetashoney tx cancelled  

stonebridge tx failed at ec  

mg79 Embies frozen, FET in next few months    

The Great Adventurer IVF/PGD   

*Wishing all the easter bunnies lots of  and   *


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

Clarky, Blu, & Maria21  - So happy to hear your news.  

Foxymcfox - I'm sorry to hear  showed her ugly head. Stay strong.

Skye - It's only a couple of days to go babe, so hang in there. I must say I've been feeling the same today also, so know how u r feeling.

Em - Hope ur feeling ok, thanx for the great work on this board!!!

Lovely stimmers - Hope all ur follies are behaving and growing nicely. It is amazing how much they can grow in only a day or two from your 1st scan so don't give up hope.

2 days till I get my results, which to tell u the truth I'm starting to dread. Been trying to get my positive vibe back but having problems finding it amongst the crazy thoughts that are going through my head.

xx
shortbutkute


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Bunnies  

Not been about since Et as dh has ensured complete rest   
Sooo much news to catch up on.
Clarky    Over the moon for you both. So Pleased.
SKB   for testing on Thursday. Fingers crossed
TGA & Foxy   I'm so sorry to hear the news. TGA it's so unfair for you, sending my love to you & dh.

Emily My test date is 28th April     Please God let it be positive.

Niki   Good luck today chick. Thinking about you both today. Loads of lovely eggs i'm positive. Keeping everything crossed for you as you can't  

Quick question. Did anyone else have pain after EC & ET   How long did it last? Anything i can do to help it. Have followed Zita Wests   book to the t but need advice. Thanks chicks

Good Luck to Everyone
Sending you all     

Dooleys


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Natasha,  I understand how you are feeling as I had my first scan last Thursday and I only had 3 follies on either ovary and they were small the consultant said everything was normal I had only been doing my injections 5 days.  I'm also a little unclear as to whether any more follies will grow or will it only be the 6 that are there that will get bigger any advice welcome.  I also have my second scan tomorrow and E/C supposed to be Friday.

Well done to everyone who got  . Thoughts are with everyone who got BFN.

Love Kags x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

just catching up at work after having only at PC at work since before Easter. I hope you all had a good time and relaxed plenty.

    thousands of congrats to you ladies, you must be on  

thousands of hugs and kisses to those who tested    

Well I have my first stimmer scan tomorrow and I have to say, this menopur is making me feel pretty sick and physically sick a few times and very very bloated, let alone the 1.5stone I have put on since starting treatment    lets hope its worth it      

I shall do more personals when I catch up, just wanted to pop in after weekend and say  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Amber H (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello ladies

Well it's a relief to get back on the PC after having no access since last Wednesday 

I've been feeling very "normal" since around Thursday - (.)(.)s stopped hurting and no other symptoms at all.  Feeling very negative all over Easter (and we had a housefull including an 11 week old niece) but was really trying not to think about it too much.  I've been a bit snappy too, the last couple of days, but just put it down to nerves and Thursday creeping closer.  Until this morning :-(  I'm afraid I've joined the BFN club (and my thoughts are with all the other unfortunate members, specially those who have just recently joined)

I feel a bit numb really - I was SO, SO sure that this was going to work.  Stupid eh - I knew the odds afterall?

I feel cheated too that I didn't get as far as testing on Thursday - it was going to be such a perfect day.  Had it been positive, my EDD would have been Christmas Eve - the same day as my DDs 

Not sure what's next for us.  DH had to rush to work so we've not really had chance to talk, and I don't really know what to say - I feel like I've let him down.  Everything went so well at every stage - or seemed to.  We have 4 frosties but I don't know if I can go through with it again if it's going to mess my head up this much.

Well done & congratulations to you lucky BFP ladies - I hope you all have a great few months - enjoy it all!

Amber
x


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

O Foxy and Amber - I feel so sorry for you ... I hope that in the end it all works out for you ... you deserve it... there has to be a bigger plan

Sky and shortbutkute I must say I am feeling really depressed today ... it started last night.... I was almost relieved to hear that you 2 were having the same downer..... I really am feeling torn between curling up in a ball and crying on the sofa all day, smoking 20 **** or just driving into the lake. I just hope that its a day 10/11 phenomenon. 
and then I start worrying that these negative vibes cant be good for the twins survival. (Trying to be optimistic by thinking of the 'twins')
Did any of you have now got BFPs experience this day 11 phenomenon?

I have just booked an acupuncture session as per St Zita's book. However I live in a small town and there is not much choice. I dont want to travel back to Belfast where I had 1st sessions with nice lady who seemed to know what she was doing.
When I rang to make my appointment with the local accupuncturist, Dr Shi - the girl on the fone immediately tried to sell me herbal remedies... why dont those folk just give it a break? I told her that if they try to sell me anything when I go for my appointment I will leave... and then she started again. I don't think this is goin to be v relaxing...


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Hello everyone,Have you got room for 1 more?* 

I'm from the from the DR board,some of you will no me from there  and hello to those of you who dont  I thought id just pop over and say hi to every one,as i maybe starting on stims tomorrow morning(keep your fingers crossed for me) 
I had a baseline scan this morning,after 3wks of DR needles  which showed the lining of the womb nice and thin  they also did a bloodtest to,i have to ring them at 4pm to get the results.(fingers crossed ,that all is OK)I'm gonna be starting on gonial f injector pen,hopefully 

I just hope i can start stims tomorrow morning,i was getting a bit lonely on the DR board as nearly all of my friends are over here 

Best wishes to you all

Big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello teadrop   

how are you honey? Well done on the thin lining   What are the blood tests for, I didnt have any   

Hope to see you here "officially" tomorrow      

I am on menopur but know lots of ladies are on the Gonal

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Hi cheesy b,*
The bloodtest is to confirm that i can start stims officially,fingers crossed.
Im fine sweetheart how is your stims going any times or advice to give me 
I hope to see you here tomorrow  needed
I hope you have a nice easter?

Luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am due to test on Friday but I have done a couple over the weekend and a First Response yesterday and all sadly BFN, as expected really.

My current symptoms are:

Swollen boobies which are slightly sore and I constantly seem to have erect nipples.
Really irritable at times and tired.
Night sweats and loads of dreams, even had the occasional O dream.

Has anyone had these symptoms and gone onto get a BFP.

Just looking for positivity at the moment.

Hope you are all well.

Take care.
SharonXXX


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Teadrop

fingers crossed for you honey      

To be honest, I felt better on the buserelin than I do on the menopur. I am also doing buserelin with 225 of menopur but I have been told to drop from 50 to 20 buserelin. With menopur, apart form the complete nightmare trying to mix it all and getting it back up in the shringe cause the bottles are pressurised   too me and partner 35 minutes first go but now only about 5 or so. I have been feeling pretty sick and physically sick a few times and my stomach is massive   I have put on 1.5 stones so I aint a happy bunny although obviously if it works, I'd be happy to be a whale  
Cant really give any advice as such honey, I am only on day 5 but I can feel things happening although it could all be in my head  

Hopefully 2morrow will show I have grown some nice sized follies      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Teardrop*...hope to see you with us tomorrow hun   good to see my starting cycle buddy !! 

*Hi sharon-andrew*...step away from the peestick  personally I'd say it is too early for you to flashing that wand...you still have 3-4 days before testing & those Early Response are a con...they are only 65-69% accurate when used so early (its in the small print & also on the advert on tv)...please wait until your official test date hun...sending you loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes  

 to everyone else & thanks to you all for your words of encouragement regards my follies  Took the increased dose of gonal f last night & am sure its taking effect - lower back ache on/off and bit more bloated - always got bad ovulation so I can only assume that this is just exacerbated for me now...although don't feel ill/sick which is good...just tired ! No bruising from the jabs either...been freezing my belly before jabbing which really seems to help.

Anyway, gotta go as work to do  Next scan tomorrow so fingers crossed !!

  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HIYA
CLARKEY  WOW THE BOARD IS NOW AT 50% SUCCESS.
SHORTBUTKUTE HI, GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING HUN, 2WW NEARLY OVER!!!!
DOOLEYS I HAD A REALLY BAD EC AS WELL I THINK IT WAS 2-3 DAYS BEFORE I COULD WALK PROPERLY THAE PAIN WENT AFTER ABOUT 1 WEEK I THINK CHECK OUT MY DIARY IT WILL BE MORE ACCURATE WITH THE TIMINGS .
HI KAGS SOME OF YOUR SMALLER FOLLIES WILL POSSIBLY CATCH UP WITH THE BIGGER ONES HUN.
CHEESYB GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SCAN BABES XXXX
AMBERH HAVE YOU HAD YOUR BLOODS DONE YET DONT GIVE UP UNTIL ITS CONFIRMED XXXX
MARYK THE NEG FEELING WE ALL HAVE MUST BE NERVES GETTING CLOSER TO D-DAY...MAYBE ITS SELF PRESERVATION...PREPARING JUST IN CASE HHMMMMMMMM
TEARDROP  HIYA HUNNI GOOD TO SEE YOU HERE XXXXX

WELL I WOKE UP WITH A QUEEZY FEELING TODAY IT WAS JUST LIKE WHEN YOU ARE HUNGRY AND YOUR TUMMY IS TURNING, COULD BE AF BUT NO CRAMPS. JUST HAD A SHOOTING PAIN THROUGH MY RIGHT NIPPLE  TMI OUCH FELT LIKE BEING STABBED  WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT 
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE XXXX


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi SKYE,

Thanks for your kind words of encouragement,  good luck and loads of   
will be following your posts.

Take Care Kags x


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Just been to the toilet and when I wiped myself, I sort of felts around a bit and noticed some very very pale pink discharge on the tissue, I really had to look hard.

Is it too late for implantation, I'm due to test on Friday and now I have slight backache.

Has anyone had this and got a BFP?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah sharon, bless you, must be doing your head in  

Sorry honey, I am only on 1st ICSI stimming stage but bumping it up for you

Sending you loads of      

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sharon...

sorry you're getting back ache hun...as for the pinkish discharge, I wouldn't like to say really, other than in natural conception implantation takes place around 5-12dpo so with assisted it may be slightly different but gives you rough idea...you may still fall within the timescale for late implantation as you still have few days to go until you should be testing. This may interest you...

www.visembryo.com

I know its not easy (and I can't say I'll be practising what I'm preaching when it comes to my first ivf 2ww !!  ) but try to stay positive...as I mentioned before, those hpts that say you can test early are not actually that accurate.

Wishing you loads of luck...stay positive  

Take care
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for content of external internet sites


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had my EC today and they collected 8 eggs.  Really happy with that as I have a good chance of getting to ET, just anxious to know how many will hopefully fertilise.  I was the only one in today, and the normal theatre was closed so had to walk through to the main ones, embarrassing walking through waiting room and part of the hospital.
Woke up part way through and they had to top me up again, always happens (reckons they think I'm lighter than what I actually am.)  Feeling okay now, trying to nap but can't.  DH watching Snatch, which I wanna watch too, but think I'll head upstairs.

RachelC and NikiW  hope you girlie's are doing okay after EC.  Take Care


Sophia xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya stimmers just nipped over like teardrop had my last basline scan today and my cyst has GONE yippee am so pleased  1st harpooning at 8pm tonight.
Am on Menogon anyone else on it 
I have a quick Q i do my buseralin at 7pm do i have to do them both at same time does anyone know, i 4got to ask nurse  
Niki and RachelC  hope ur EC's went well today. Well done Sophia fingers x for ya call, 

lol
Lou xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

* Hi everyone,Ive just had a call,and my bloodtest results are fine, so i can start stimms tomorrow morning.Im looking forwards to joining you all

     
im just so happy to have reached the next stage in tx

Luv
teardrop
xxx*


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Teardrop thank god we both made it b4 next easter was here !!!
Lou xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Well the clinic just rang and my levels have gone from 248 to 603 in 48hours - so more than doubled - yippee!!

Have to double the heparin injections in the tummy though  Not complaining - at least it's not double the gestone injections in the rear  

Blu


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

YEY....2 more cyclers joining us...great to see you Lou & teardop   

*Lou*...great news that your cyst has gone  
...sorry can't help with your question Lou...I've been sniffing syneral at 7am & 7pm and when started stimms did the jab at same time as evening sniff...so all done at 7pm....

*springes*...glad EC all went well...if you woke up were you on GA then...or sedated  I'm being sedated for mine. Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news Blu 

What dose of clexane/heparin are you on  I have to do 40mg clexane from EC onwards...how are you finding them


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello!

I've been away for a week or so, and haven't had access to a PC. There is no way I can catch up with a weeks worth of personals - I'm sorry   Its good to see a few more familiar names from the D/R board - hiya Cheesyb, Teardrop and Lou F  - good to have you here 

As for me - well, I am up for EC tomorrow   How scary and exciting!! My stimming alll went swimmingly, thankfully. I had 12 days on Gonal F 150mg. My last scan on Saturday showed about 35 follies!!! There were 5 that were perfect size already, with another few that they were planning on catching up by tomorrow, then a few more that were smaller. I certainly have felt the stims working - I haven't been on here to ask questions or read anyone elses experiences, but I have had quite a lot of cramping and pain. Plus I am sooooooo bloated!! I am at least a dress size bigger than usual - running out of clothes that fit  

Anyway, I'm a bit anxious about tomorrow, but the nurses have assured me that they use a lovely IV sedation, so I should know nothing about it - I hope! I'll let you know how I'm doing sometime later this week.

I'll try to catch up on personals next time too  

x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Minxy - I am on 40mg of clexane from tonight - has been 20 up to now. Found the injections tough the first few days but much easier now and not getting so many bruises - I think being confident and quick helps!

Blu


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Twinkle75 *Thanks for the welcome hun,  For your EC tomorrow.35 follies wow,thats great 

Im starting on Gonal F 150mg tomorrow morning jabs to be done in my thigh this time  i hope all goes smoothly for you and you get lots of eggs 


luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

wow twinkle 35!! no wonder you're bloated...................good luck for EC
Good luck to al other stimmers

3 days til test day...........am soooooo nervous and excited..............every trip to the toilet now is like a mini anxiety attack!! ( didn't get Af unitl days after negative test last time...but we just never know do we!)

Please let this be our time  

Good luck everyone......God we are good to keep smiling aren't we!!

HHH


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Minxy

I was sedated.  But don't worry, I seem to have a way of fighting out of the seation, done it the last 3 times.  As I said I probably look like a slip of a girl, but really close up - WOOH. LOL

Sophia xx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Twinkle - good luck for tomorrow.   IV Sedation is just fab.  You wont remember a thing.
Dooleys - how are you doing now?  Am worried about you  What sort of pain are you having exactly?
Blu - was interested to read they have upped your dose of Clexane.  I am still on 20mg at night, and one aspirin in the morning, although have started on the pregnyll twice a week since BFP.
HHH - testing day will soon be here.  
Sky and Sharon - have posted you on 2ww.  Hope you are both feeling a bit more positive  
Amber - has AF arrived or did you do a test?  I am hoping it was a test as you still have got time before Thursday for it to become a BFP. 
Natasha - good to hear last night's upped dose seems to have got things going.  Fingers crossed for the next scan  
Lots of    to everyone else stimming.  Keep visualising ladies those follies getting bigger


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Forgot to say thank you to everyone for their best wishes.  I dont know what I would do without you all for support.  You will all be joining me soon on the next part of this journey


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi guys - EC produced 10 eggs from 15 follies - only prob is that i'm being sick from the sedation drugs - just chilling on the couch - congrats Sophia on your 8

love *Rach*


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Good evening everyone!!! 

I had alot of pages to read as I had my EC yesterday and have been on the couch since in a lot of discomfort as they got 24 eggs!!!!    and the great news since my DH had a vasectomy 20 years go! He woke up to the doctor saying they got lots of volume and great mobility   
21 eggs fertilised and we had a phone call this morning saying 13 are going into the blastocyst transfer programme, so if all goes well it will be either thursday or saturday for my ET and my test date the 1st May.....OMG....I can't believe I am at this stage....I never thought I would get there! Does that make me in the 2WW!!

Welcome to the new ones!  Hello to everyone else, I am to sore to make personals.

Nicole
xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girlies,
             Well, went 4 my e/c 2 day, wen we got there, the Dr said that i hadn't responded 2 well, an that they only expected about 6 follies, an with luck, some would contain eggs 
Then during collection....in my sleepy, happy, daze  everytime i opened my eyes they were lookin at me going......wow, there's more, an more then they said "my goodness, u have 15 eggs!"     so D/H an me r well made up now, we have gone from bein quite negative, 2 positive.....seems like we have more of a chance now at gettin 2 e/t. i never expected that, coz on fri they said i only had about 14 follies, and all the ones on the left were very small, an there was only 4 good size ones on the right. 
So personally girls, i can say don't worry if ur follies r small or u don't have many, coz it's amazing what a few days can do! 
Dooleys- Hiya chick!  i know what u mean about the pain....an i only had it done thismornin  i hope this eases  4 u, got everything crossed 4 u on ur  
Teardrop- welcome 2 stimms, i'm soo made up 4 ya, good luck with ur jab 2moro.x
Cheesy b- i also felt a bit sick on menopur, an very bloated....i couldn't do up my jeans, an they were fallin down all the time  i could also feel things happening, mainly on the right, an that turned out 2 b my best overy, good luck!
Natasha- good luck with scan 2 moro. 
Kags- Don't worry about about the size of ur follies, look what happened 2 me! 
Sophia- well done on ur 8 eggs 2 day, how u feelin after e/c?
Lou F- Well done with ur scan 2 day, so happy about ur cyst goin. i did both my jabs at same time. good luck.x
Rachel- well done with ur 10 eggs 2 day, hope ur feelin o.k. 
Sorry 2 blab on, but so much 2 say!  sendin u all


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Well done for your EC Niki  
Nicole
xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Well done Nicole with ur e/c an fertalization, what a result!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

well done nicole


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Well done Nicole, Rachel and Niki,

Great results for you all,  Nicole on your first scan while stimming how many follies could they see,  I'm a little concerned as they could only see 6, 3 on each side and am just wondering can any more grow or would that of been that.  Next scan tomorrow morning its all very nail biting but am so pleased for you all.

Karen


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi karen! I had about 8 follies on each side but one side was better then the other on my first scan! You dont want too many I hurt alot, I am in alot of discomfort as well.  Don't worry to much Karen, good luck for tomorrow!
Nicole


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Nicole, Thanks I'm just starting to panic a bit in case there isn't enough or they will be too small,  I am also having quite allot of discomfort and tonight it feels like period cramp in my back and stomach I will just have to wait and see.

Karen


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the same type of feeling in the last week of my stims, period like pain, back pain and alot of discomfort, but I think it is all good!  Keep smiling   
Nicole


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks I will


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya bunnys!!

  fab news LouF and Teardrop!!!!!

 to u both on starting stimming!! when r u first scans!!

Rachel, Niki Nicole and Springes sending lots of    to them embies

 for ET to u all

Kags  for ur scan tomorrow

Natasha special  wishes for ur scan tomorrow  that the increased dosage has really boosted them follies!!

Cheesyb hope ur scan goes well too honey

Noodle hope all is going well with u when is ur scan

sweetkitty hope that todays scan went well sweetie

Blu fab news on ur levels more than doubling 
clarky so glad that things are going well  once again on ur 

kelly how r u darlin sending lots of    vibes to u for ur  on thurs!!

Amber and foxy sending lots of love and   to u both

To anyone i didnt mention personally  and  whatever stage ur at

Love to all
Emilyxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55056.0.html

 

Emilyxxx


----------

